# Pre-workout nutrition, post-workout Shake & Post-Workout Meal



## signedup (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi, I recently learned how important the three meals are for good bodybuilding. I am attempting to put on muscle and need some good advice. Read thru lots of articles and confused. Good Sensible advice from an experienced bodybuilder is appreciated. Thanks in anticipation.

*Pre-Workout Nutrition:* I plan to reach gym at 6 am in morning and can take my pre-workout nutrition at 5 am. I can take one scoop of ON Whey in plain water. That will take care of the protein. My question is: From the below options WHICH ONE should I take along with the Whey: 1) Raw Red Apple 2) Dozen of Soaked Almonds 3) Sweet Potato 4) Few spoons of Boiled Quaker Oats

*My exercise Regime (90 minutes)* from 5.40 am onwards is as follows: Moderate Walk to gym for 20 minutes (reaching gym at 6 am), Stretching and Fitness exercises (free body) for 20 minutes, Self-weight exercises for 10 minutes, 40 minutes of INTENSE Weight Training.(finishing gym at 7.10 am)

*Post-workout Shake:* Immediately after my workout (within 5 minutes- 7.15 am) I will take one scoop ON whey in water. I do not want to take dextrose (Am not sure about side effects). Can somone suggest something more natural to fill in for the Simple Carbs?

*Post-Workout Meal/ Breakfast* (1 hour after workout- 8.15 am): Here i think i am pretty right with my choice. please confirm.
1 Bowl Oats (in water) with flaxseed crush and handful soaked almonds and
1 Banana and
2 Boiled Egg Whites (scrambled)+ some pepper and salt to taste and
1 Sweet Potato

Waiting to hear from the experts.. Some additional info.. I do my 90 minutes exercise 6 days a week with alternating the 40 minute intense weight training for different parts of the body. And yes, I am am Vegetarian.. Can think of Having eggs only if they are a must. But wont have any meat products.

Regards, 
adrenaline_gushing@yahoo.com


----------



## bigsahm21 (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks pretty solid, man.  For your PWO carb choice there's a million things you could do; banana (any glucose fruit), rice cakes (fast glucose polymers), basically a high GI carb source is ideal.

For pre-workout, I'd go with the apple, and maybe some almonds as well.

For your PWO meal, I think you can ditch the sweet potato or the oats; one or the other is fine (presumably oats, as the rest of the meal is kind of like breakfast).  I'd keep the eggs if you can stomach them; and make sure you add some fats to that meal as well.  I'd go with two whole eggs + whites, or maybe toss some peanut butter into the oats.


----------



## signedup (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks bigsahm for the quick reply... 

Regarding the Pre-workout, you are suggesting the apple and some almonds along with Whey. Since I will  hit the intense weight only 90 minutes after i consume the apple, wouldnt i need complex carbs rather than simple carbs (apple is a simple carb isnt it?). The reason I was thinking of Complex Carb like sweet potato was that by 90 minutes, it would give me enough energy for the lifts.. or am i wrong there..

Any thought on Simple carbs along with the post-workout shake?

Regarding the Post workout breakfast, If i ditch the sweet potato for oats for the breakfast, i can have it some other time of the day as well... About adding fat to the breakfast,  wouldnt flaxseed crush be enough to give me the omega 3 that a veggie needs then.. i think peanut butter would be too much along with the flaxseed.

Thanks for your inputs


----------



## bigsahm21 (Oct 26, 2008)

If you've got a 90 minute gap between your real "workout" and eating your pre-workout meal, maybe a slow-digesting carb is the way to go.  Personally, I like to have a mix of both simple and complex carbs pre-workout, about 75-90 minutes before I hit the weights.  When I work out first thing in the AM, I usually have some oats and a banana or an apple.  But try it out...see what works best for you.

Sorry if I didn't make it clear, but I'm a big advocate of simple carbs post workout.  Dextrose IMO is a good option, but if you're worried about it, there's plenty of others.

For your PWO meal, I'd definetely get a substantial amount of fat in there.  Typically, ground flaxseed won't be enough; if you're eating 1 TBSP, I think that's about 3g of fat.  Let's say you're eating 1 cup of oats; that's 5g of fat.  Together, that's about 8g of fat; IMO you want more in that meal.  Healthy fats should be a substantial part of your diet.  Personally, I would add maybe a TBSP of peanut butter or 1-2 egg yolks.  Again, though, play around with it and figure out what works best for you.  None of this is an exact universal science, no matter what anyone else tries to tell you; everybody's body is different!


----------



## signedup (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi bigsahm21

Your reply clarifies and is helpful..Yes you are right everyone is different.. i will experiment on myself for a month or two and measure results...will stick to what suits me well further.. I will keep to the following basics:

1) Pre-workout (60 minutes before): Protein + Complex Carbs
2) During Workout (90 minutes): Sipping water at intervals
3) Post-Workout Shake (immediate): Protein + Simple Carbs
4) Post-Workout Meal (60 minutes later): Protein+ Complex Carbs+ good fats

I think this covers the 4 hour window well enough. Let me see how it works.

Thanks again for your prompt response.


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 26, 2008)

im a big fan of old fashion OATS
pre or post

but a simpler form of carbs would be better post


----------



## go4kj (Oct 27, 2008)

signedup said:


> Hi bigsahm21
> 
> Your reply clarifies and is helpful..Yes you are right everyone is different.. i will experiment on myself for a month or two and measure results...will stick to what suits me well further.. I will keep to the following basics:
> 
> ...




Almost excatly what I do.  My only change is adding 5 Gm of Creatine pre and post workout.  Has worked well for me.  I also take Caffeine+Green tea+Arginine preworkout.


----------



## signedup (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey go4kJ, why antioxidants prior to workout? Any specific reason.


----------



## go4kj (Oct 27, 2008)

signedup said:


> Hey go4kJ, why antioxidants prior to workout? Any specific reason.




Arginine for the NO boost/pump.  Caffeine for focus/strength.  Green tea can be taken anytime.  I've always taken mine with caffeine preworkout, although it doesn't have to be that way.


----------



## janthonyf (Oct 27, 2008)

*PWO Meal*

I like Universal Nutrition's Torrent. It's got aminos, fast acting carbs and creatine. Everything you need post workout. I pretty much treat as a post workout meal; downing it along with Animal Nitro to get extra EAAs. And the taste is addicting!


----------

